# Confused about visas



## LozAus (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

I'm Australian and currently living in Aus, and my fiance is South African and living there. I am planning to return to SA in a few months and we will get married in December this year. The plan is then to move to Aus shortly after marrying to live for 5 or so years, before moving back to SA.

So i'm just trying to get my head around how to do this with visas in mind.

I was originally planning on returning to SA on a volunteer visa (how i first met my fiance) and almost immediately applying for an Aus spouse visa for him as these can take up to a year. then we'd marry in Dec and i assumed my SA volunteer visa would be required to change to spouse visa.

But now wondering if I should apply for a spouse/life partner visa now while still in Aus. I thought this might also give more weight to his Aus spouse visa application, if i already have the equivalent in SA.

We've been together for two years (one year in SA together, one year apart) but have never lived together on paper (ie. bills). Would this cause problems for a SA spouse visa application for me?

I read that visas are processed faster out of SA and thought this might be another reason why it could be good to apply for a spouse visa while still in Aus.

Also, i have the possibility of a job in SA - would this increase my chances of a spouse visa?

If anyone has some idea of what might be the best way to go about this (can't really afford an immigration lawyer) i'd really appreciate it!

Thanks!

Loz.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

LozAus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Australian and currently living in Aus, and my fiance is South African and living there. I am planning to return to SA in a few months and we will get married in December this year. The plan is then to move to Aus shortly after marrying to live for 5 or so years, before moving back to SA.
> 
> ...


If you are coming to SA then leaving for Aus then why don't you come in on a visitor visa for 90 days then renew it for another 90 days? 

But, I am confused cause you said you want to come to SA and get married then leave? But then you mentioned you have the possibility of a job in SA? That makes it sound like you have other options.


----------



## LozAus (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats a good point. Is a tourist visa simple to renew? would prefer not to border hop.

We want to have our wedding in SA and i'd like to be back there beforehand for a while cos i miss it!  then move to Aus to set ourselves up a little before settling in SA for good.

The job is something i need to follow up some more... if i apply for a spouse visa without a job lined up, would i most likely receive a relatives visa and then not be able to work?

sorry to confuse you, i'm confusing myself!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

LozAus said:


> Thats a good point. Is a tourist visa simple to renew? would prefer not to border hop.
> 
> We want to have our wedding in SA and i'd like to be back there beforehand for a while cos i miss it!  then move to Aus to set ourselves up a little before settling in SA for good.
> 
> ...


Yes it's simple to renew. Just go to HA pay around R470 (I forgot the exact amount) Fill in some forms, and provide a few papers and you are good to go.

If you applied now (not being married) you would get a relatives visa. You would have to have a job offer already when you apply to be able to work. 

The only thing is: I think and I am not 100% sure so I would call or do some digging is the relatives permit you have to have lived together, and have proof of shared financial responsibility. I was told when I applied in the USA that was a requirement.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

2fargone is right, you can simply renew a Visitor's Visa. If you do find a job, or even if you don't and wish to stay in South Africa, you can apply for a Life Partner Permit, a type of Relative's Permit, or a Spousal Permit (once you are married), also a type of Relative's Permit. Both allow you to stay with your partner/spouse and if you do wish to work, you simply apply for a work endorsement on your permit, and this can be done at Home Affairs.


----------

